# Australia Provisional License In The UK



## Tanner (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody know if I am able to dirve in the UK on my Australian Provisional Licence (Red Ps)?

Am I able to swap my license for a UK license?

If I am not able to do do that what can I do about my license expiring while I am out of the country?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Orrin (Sep 5, 2009)

You are usually allowed upto a year before you need to sit the formal UK theory and driving test. You can use your Aus licence in the meantime.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 29, 2008)

Scott Orrin said:


> You are usually allowed upto a year before you need to sit the formal UK theory and driving test. You can use your Aus licence in the meantime.


Thanks. Just thought I should post to say that I was able to exchange my Red Provisional license for a full UK license. Easy!


----------

